# Dr Mahan Compass Oil - bottle London Ont



## RCO (Oct 16, 2017)

found this at a flea market over the weekend , hadn't seen one before and don't really know a lot about it .  its a small corked bottle and appears to be fairly old .

what little info I was able to find online seemed to indicate it wasn't compass oil but actually some sort of "remedy mixture " which were commonly sold back then 


there is a lot of embossing on the front , had trouble photographing it . 

reads " MANF,DBY   DrMahan's Compassoil Company London Ont "  and at top is en embossing of a compass type design


----------



## RCO (Oct 16, 2017)

another picture


----------



## RCO (Oct 16, 2017)

pic in front of computer screen gave a clearer image


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 16, 2017)

Cool bottle!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 20, 2017)

Cool!  I've never seen that one either, but I also don't focus on patent meds too much.


----------



## RCO (Oct 21, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> Cool!  I've never seen that one either, but I also don't focus on patent meds too much.



well true I don't focus on these bottles enough to know that much about them , I just picked it up cause I found it interesting and liked the look


----------



## tiffany29062810 (Sep 27, 2021)

Has anyone found out any additional information about this bottle? I found one outside on my home while the guys had the road torn up to replace the water mains and drains. It's been buried under the road for God only knows how long. Lol I'm so excited to find more info on the bottle and company. It's got to be old. I found it in Watford, ON, 30min West of London ON.


----------

